# Gutes Java 3D Game Tutorial gesucht



## korbmeister (14. Jan 2013)

Hey Leute vorweg ich hab bereits mehr als ausreichend in google zu dem Thema gesucht aber fast nichts gefunden was mir geholfen hat. Jedenfalls ich suche ein gut erklärtes Tutorial (wenn möglichst auf deutsch) das einen erklärt wie man ein einfach 2.5D spiel macht, so ähnlich wie prelude of the chambered  wenn Notch das komplette spiel in 48 Stunden gemacht hat, sollte es doch auch für nen laien möglich sein etwas ähnliches zu vollbringen. Habe ein Englisches Tutorial gefunden, welches aber leider nicht lange andauert: How to make 3D games in Java? Tutorial Episode 5 - "3D and rotation" - YouTube

Kennt wer noch eins, was so ähnlich ist, aber etwas länger anhält?


----------



## TKausL (14. Jan 2013)

Im Titel suchst du ein 3D-Game Tutorial, im Text sagst du dann was von 2,5D und ich sage dir nun, dass es ein einfaches 2D-Game ist. Wie siehts mit Grundlagen in Java aus?


----------



## korbmeister (14. Jan 2013)

Das ist doch kein 2d? Sowas mein ich Prelude of the Chambered
heißt das nicht 2.5d?


----------



## korbmeister (14. Jan 2013)

korbmeister hat gesagt.:


> Das ist doch kein 2d? Sowas mein ich Prelude of the Chambered
> heißt das nicht 2.5d?



Java Grundlagen sind zum Teil da, für einen einfachen Mario Clon hat es gereicht, ich bin halt eher so der learning by doing typ.


----------



## Network (14. Jan 2013)

Was heißt, du hast "nichts" gefunden?
Bei Google gibt es eine schier unendliche Anzahl an Tutorials die sich mit 3D Programmierung und Spieleprogrammierung befasst.

Von Videotutorials würde ich allgemein mal abraten, das sind dann meist flüchtige Gedankengänge die dort aufgezeichnet werden und von denen gibt es ja sowieso nicht gerade viele.
Was sind 2.5D Spiele? In meinem mathematischen und physikalischen Verständnis gibt es keine halben Dimensionen ???:L

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du ein verständnis davon hast, wie man programmiert?
1.) Wenn nicht dann lerne erstmal die Grundlagen der Sprache in der du schreiben willst.
2.) Lerne dir an wie man Spiele allgemein programmiert. Tutorials bei Google gibt es zu hauf.
3.) Mache dir klar mit welcher Schnittstelle du arbeiten willst, eine GameEngine, Java3D oder direkt auf der OpenGL-Schnittstelle
4.) Lerne dir das jeweilige an. Wenn es direkt die Schnittstelle mit OpenGL sein soll, dann suchst du im Internet nach OpenGL Tutorials, gibt es auch zu hauf. Und am besten noch Tutorials über die Funktionsweise einer Grafikkarte.
5.) Die Programmierung...

Gruß
Net


----------



## xehpuk (14. Jan 2013)

[OT]





Network hat gesagt.:


> In meinem mathematischen und physikalischen Verständnis gibt es keine halben Dimensionen ???:L


Fraktale Dimension – Wikipedia :joke:[/OT]


----------



## Network (14. Jan 2013)

[OT]





xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> [OT]
> Fraktale Dimension – Wikipedia :joke:[/OT]


Interessant wieder was gelernt.  Ein 2.5D Game sagtest du? Mal sehen wie wir das hier einbauen können 
[/OT]


----------

